# The Road (2010)



## Rodders (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought i'd start this thread. 

I've seen a lot on this over the last few months and by all accounts it seems to be quite well regarded. Certainly not your usual Hollywood action movie. It does look very bleak though. I'm in two minds. 

Anyone going to see this, or have seen it? What do you think?


----------



## Urien (Jan 8, 2010)

I read the book, bleak as dawn in Mordor. But very well written, compelling and desperately depressing.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, I've heard similar Urien.

It's supposed to be an excellent film, but unless an 'end of the world film' is along the lines of The Day After Tomorrow (which I considered to be more of an action adventure film), I find I really need to be in the right mood to watch it.

Yep, I need to be in a really good mood to be depressed!


----------



## nj1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Isn't this the film with Viggo Mortisen (sp?) in? any links to the trailers?


----------



## Tillane (Jan 8, 2010)

Here you go, nj.  It's getting great notices thus far, though I do worry that they've tried to action it up too much.  We'll see...


----------



## nj1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Till. I think this was previewed during my recent visit to the cinema to watch Avatar. Looks like a good film, but I hope its not +3hrs long as most 'big' films tend to be at the moment. I get a sore butt justing thinking of sitting in one place for so long!


----------



## Tillane (Jan 9, 2010)

No probs - oh, and don't worry.  It's nowhere near three hours, more like an hour forty.  It was released yesterday, and as soon as my cough clears up enough that I can guarantee I won't be disrupting the other patrons, I'll be heading off to see it.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 9, 2010)

I must say, after THIS review, I'm a bit reticent to watching this. I'm curious actually, it all depends on how well the mood is built. I really enjoyed *The wild blue yonder* a few days ago and that was a film where NOTHING really happened for 95.5% of the film.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2010)

I only read the book about 6 months ago. I would say there was enough action in it without adding any kind of 'Die Hard' explosions and chases. There were some flashbacks to before the event too, so it is a 'journey' on many levels. I'd say that the most important thing for the film to work will be the relationship between the actors playing father and son, and if that is believable or not.


----------



## Niolani (Jun 19, 2010)

I just watched this recently. I haven't read the book, will aim to do so soon when I thinkI can handle it. I just had a baby so I don't think I could manage one of the incidences yet and I was grateful they cut it out of the movie. I found the film had some parts that made me squirm in my seat from the tension/anticipation, something I haven't done for a long time. I have found the movie quite haunting on a few levels.  The acting was great too IMO.


----------



## mr kite (Jun 19, 2010)

I went to see The Road at the Cinema , it is a brilliant film .
Very bleak true but I enjoyed every minute of it 

I will be investing in the blue ray when it becomes a bit cheaper as money is a bit to tight to mention ...So I won`t


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 20, 2010)

One word... Depressing.
I made it through this film only by using the fast forward button.
I really can't recommend it; but then I like movies that are uplifting, exciting or fun.

Enjoy!


----------



## tygersmovie (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't seen it, but have no idea how Cormac McCarthy's novel could be made into a movie.
Though I usually don't like when people call books unadaptable.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Joe said:


> One word... Depressing.
> I made it through this film only by using the fast forward button.
> I really can't recommend it; but then I like movies that are uplifting, exciting or fun.


 

Yeah, it was pretty gritty, it's a typical outlook of a bleak world where you have to live by your wits and try not to get killed or eaten by people who've become savage. I propbably won't ever see this again.


----------



## biodroid (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't be as depressing as Edge of Darkness I hope.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

biodroid said:


> Can't be as depressing as Edge of Darkness I hope.


 

Just about every war movie is depressing. Unless they're like the film _Stalag 17 (1953)_ where they lighten the mood with comedy.


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2011)

tygersmovie said:


> ...have no idea how Cormac McCarthy's novel could be made into a movie.


I also wondered how they would deal with all the flashbacks and thoughts.





Urien said:


> ...bleak as dawn in Mordor... compelling and desperately depressing.


It is quite a faithful adaptation, and as you say, as bleak as the dawn in Mordor.


Tillane said:


> I do worry that they've tried to action it up too much.


No worries about that! 





Happy Joe said:


> I made it through this film only by using the fast forward button.


I didn't get to that point. There was a lot from the book I had forgotten, but the ending was still just as disappointing.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 27, 2011)

I've still not seen this. I have it at home somewhere but i keep hearing how dark the tone of the movie is and it puts me off.


----------

